# Spousal Permit Backlog?



## dkhaley (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Last year I applied for a spousal permit to join my South African wife, but home affairs lost that application. I reapplied for the permit in May 2011.

I know that home affairs _claims_ that permits are resolved in 30 days, but I also know this is not actually the case. Can anyone provide guidance on how long it currently takes them to process an accompany spouse permit?

After I have that permit, I intend to find a job and apply for the work endorsement. How long does that generally take?

I'd very much appreciate feedback.

Regards,

DK


----------



## Ostrich (May 20, 2011)

I don't have an answer unfortunately, but I recently had to renew my relatives permit at Home Affairs, and they were very backlogged. They processed my application, but I had to wait an additional 2 months or so for them to process and reissue the stamp. At the time I first entered, it was much quicker. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi

It currently takes 3-6 months.


----------



## dkhaley (Jun 10, 2011)

I just wanted to update people on my status, in case you're in a similar situation.

I applied for my accompany spouse permit in mid-May at a regional office in Gauteng.
In late June, the application was received in the Pretoria office.

So, it takes about six weeks for them to deliver the documents between their offices.

I'll continue to post informational updates.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

dkhaley said:


> I just wanted to update people on my status, in case you're in a similar situation.
> 
> I applied for my accompany spouse permit in mid-May at a regional office in Gauteng.
> In late June, the application was received in the Pretoria office.
> ...


Please let me know how you get on. I applied for my spousal at Germiston HA on the 31st May and they have still not sent it over to Pretoria. When I spoke to them the other day they said that the reason for the back log is that 95% of their staff only deal with the Zimbabwean applications and the other 5% deal with all other applications. As such, applications made by all other nationalities take much longer than usual. Not that it helps but at least it's a sort of explanation. Hope yours comes through soon.


----------



## dkhaley (Jun 10, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> Please let me know how you get on. I applied for my spousal at Germiston HA on the 31st May and they have still not sent it over to Pretoria.


I also applied through Germiston on the 15th of May. My application was received in Pretoria on the 23rd of June, so hopefully yours will be there soon.

I'll continue to post updates so that you can get an idea of timeframes. Hope yours is issued swiftly.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

My Husband applied for a Work Permit Endorsement to his Spousal Visa, at the end of April, AT the Pretoria office and we got the sms yesterday to say that it was ready..... so it took 10 weeks or so without the transportation times added on!

Good luck.... the whole thing is very frustrating, but we are slowly getting used to the "laid back" South African way!


----------



## dkhaley (Jun 10, 2011)

So yesterday I finally received my accompany spouse permit! My application was lodged in Germiston. So people get an idea of the time frame, here you go:

16 May - Submitted application for permit in Germiston
23 June - Application received at Pretoria head office.
25 July – Received permit (at Germiston office)

I wish everyone else the best of luck with their own applications.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

dkhaley said:


> So yesterday I finally received my accompany spouse permit! My application was lodged in Germiston. So people get an idea of the time frame, here you go:
> 
> 16 May - Submitted application for permit in Germiston
> 23 June - Application received at Pretoria head office.
> ...


Congratulations to your permit, I am very jealous. Still waiting and getting frustrated (I know I should be used to this by now). Have tried to get an update from HA but impossible. It is now just over 8 weeks since I applied and they have still not sent it to Pretoria. Did you receive an sms at some stage, if so how long from when you applied did you receive this?


----------



## dkhaley (Jun 10, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> Congratulations to your permit, I am very jealous. Still waiting and getting frustrated (I know I should be used to this by now). Have tried to get an update from HA but impossible. It is now just over 8 weeks since I applied and they have still not sent it to Pretoria. Did you receive an sms at some stage, if so how long from when you applied did you receive this?


I received one SMS about 2 days after applying letting me know that they had received my application in Germiston.

About 10 weeks later, I received a second SMS letting me know that my application had been approved, and would be available to pick up in Germiston 5 days later.

I didn't receive anything in between. There is an online tracker on their website, but in my experience it does not work.

You can try calling the call center (0800 601 190) although in my experience that don't have much information until the application is actually in Pretoria. Probably doesn't hurt to make an inquiry though. They'll tell you that someone will call back within 48 hours, but, of course, they never do.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

dkhaley said:


> I received one SMS about 2 days after applying letting me know that they had received my application in Germiston.
> 
> About 10 weeks later, I received a second SMS letting me know that my application had been approved, and would be available to pick up in Germiston 5 days later.
> 
> ...


See that is what worries me. I have not received an sms at all. I have spoken to Germiston on several occasions (when I am fortunate enough to get through to speak to someone). They keep telling me that they have a back log and as such they have not 'captured' my application yet which means it is not on their system. Until they have 'captured' the application I will not receive an sms. The fact that it has now been over two months and I have not received any confirmation is a real worry. They keep telling me not to worry and to call back in a weeks time but every time I call they say the same thing. I am considering going down there to try to speak to someone but from previous experiences I am not sure if that will help at all. The call back in 48 hours is a joke, its been 6 weeks since I called the first time and someone is yet to call me back. I feel a bit lost and I am not sure what to do but I guess all I can do is wait. I am at their mercy so to speak.


----------



## dkhaley (Jun 10, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> See that is what worries me. I have not received an sms at all. I have spoken to Germiston on several occasions (when I am fortunate enough to get through to speak to someone). They keep telling me that they have a back log and as such they have not 'captured' my application yet which means it is not on their system. Until they have 'captured' the application I will not receive an sms. The fact that it has now been over two months and I have not received any confirmation is a real worry. They keep telling me not to worry and to call back in a weeks time but every time I call they say the same thing. I am considering going down there to try to speak to someone but from previous experiences I am not sure if that will help at all. The call back in 48 hours is a joke, its been 6 weeks since I called the first time and someone is yet to call me back. I feel a bit lost and I am not sure what to do but I guess all I can do is wait. I am at their mercy so to speak.


Yeah, that sounds like Home Affairs. Unaccountable. Perhaps you could try to submit another application in a different office. From what I've read on these forums, it's not clear whether this is allowed or not (note: there's no use asking home affairs, because each person will give you a different answer).

The best advice I can give is to keep calling and calling. Unfortunately, their jobs are guaranteed whether they perform or not, but I wish you luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

dkhaley said:


> Yeah, that sounds like Home Affairs. Unaccountable. Perhaps you could try to submit another application in a different office. From what I've read on these forums, it's not clear whether this is allowed or not (note: there's no use asking home affairs, because each person will give you a different answer).
> 
> The best advice I can give is to keep calling and calling. Unfortunately, their jobs are guaranteed whether they perform or not, but I wish you luck in your endeavor.


Is there no way that any of these persons can be reported? Saartjie, do you have a specific name of a person with whom you spoke?

Disgraceful.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Is there no way that any of these persons can be reported? Saartjie, do you have a specific name of a person with whom you spoke?
> 
> Disgraceful.


I have no specific names apart from the people who actually took my application. I have a receipt to show that I submitted the application but to date I have nothing else. It is becoming a bit of a joke. Luckily the company I had a job offer from is quite keen and have allowed me to do a little work just to hold on to my position. I mean, in reality what company will sit and wait for a work endorsement for over two months. The system stinks but what can you do.


----------



## Kimbasil (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck with your application Saartjie.
Although it sounds very possible that your application has been missplaced. Did you make copies of everything?

I applied today to change my 'relatives permit to a 'spousal visa with work endorsement'. I applied in Bloemfontein and had an sms before I left to confirm receipt.

So hopefully within the next 3 months or so I'll hear back from them. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Kimbasil said:


> Good luck with your application Saartjie.
> Although it sounds very possible that your application has been missplaced. Did you make copies of everything?
> 
> I applied today to change my 'relatives permit to a 'spousal visa with work endorsement'. I applied in Bloemfontein and had an sms before I left to confirm receipt.
> ...


Luckily I have copies of everything so not too worried about that. I applied for my previous temporary residence permit in Bloemfontein and as you I received an sms on my way out of there confirming that they had received my application. It took about 2 months to get the permit so they are pretty good there. Saying that, the real difference is that Bloem does not deal with so many immigration matters (compared to for example Germiston) as such they can be quicker as they have less to deal with or that's what I have been told anyway. 

I have just sent a fax to Germiston (they advised me to do so) to try to get to the bottom of this. If I do not receive a response I will go down there in person next week with my stamped receipt and see what they say. To be on the safe side I will prepare a new application with all documents and bring with me so that I can make a new application straight away should they not be able to locate my 'old' application.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok so here is an update on the permit saga. Despite numerous phone calls and faxes and emails I got no further on my enquiries regarding my application. So, therefore went to Germiston HA yesterday with all my documents (new certified copies etc) and a new application prepared just in case. When I got there, there must have been 100 people waiting, as usual. Waited for about an hour before I got to speak to someone. Explained that I had made my application on 31 May and had heard nothing since. Asked if they could look for the application and if they could not find it, could I please make another one. They were as usual hardly interested in what I was saying and less willing to help. Eventually one guy took my stamped receipt and told me to sit down and wait. After about an hour he came out and called my name and gave me my slip back where he had written 'not captured yet'. I said to him 'that's what you have been telling me on the phone for three months now, what am I supposed to do'. He shrugged and said he was not sure but asked me to sit down and wait again. So waited another hour but nothing was happening so I went and stood in line again. When I got to the counter I explained again and they said I should come back in a weeks time. I just lost it (not a person to cry in public but frustration just took over). I said 'can't you just admit that it is lost'. I think the guys behind the counter got a bit embarrassed with a crying lady across the counter because one guy then took my stamped receipt and said he was going to look into it. He disappeared and came back after 10 minutes and said that he had looked through the applications for 31st May and mine was not in there. Admission at last! He said I must make a duplicate application. So I gave him everything I had and he went away again for 30 minutes. He then called me to the counter showed me my new application, gave me a new stamped receipt with a reference number. He promised that my application would go to Pretoria on Friday (believe it when I see it). As I was walking out I received a text message saying that my application had been received by HA. So all in all the visit took me over 5 hours and involved a lot of crying and screaming. Although it might not sound like an achievement, just getting a text message with a reference number is more than I have managed to achieve in the past three months. I just can't get over the inefficiency, rudeness and unwillingness to help at HA. If I get any news I will of course update but for now I will just have to wait (again).


----------



## Kimbasil (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done on persevering, as you say, at least you now have a reference number and an SMS!! It has prooved to be unbelievably difficult when dealing with HA, and trying to do minor things, like open a bank account, or get an income tax number. But then it all depends who you see and how they're feeling that day as to how much a person can achieve!!! Some SA citizens have said it would be easier for me to do things illegally then try to follow the system!!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Kimbasil said:


> Well done on persevering, as you say, at least you now have a reference number and an SMS!! It has prooved to be unbelievably difficult when dealing with HA, and trying to do minor things, like open a bank account, or get an income tax number. But then it all depends who you see and how they're feeling that day as to how much a person can achieve!!! Some SA citizens have said it would be easier for me to do things illegally then try to follow the system!!


It is a bit sad when one (me) thinks that an sms is a triumph but all things considered and taking into account my experiences with HA since arriving in SA one has to rejoice over every victory no matter how small it is. At least it makes me feel sane and able to cope with the next battle.


----------



## Dorry (Jun 21, 2011)

Hy husband is applying for a 457 Visa. Does that mean me and my daughter will be added on the same visa and will be able to go with him at the same time or do we have to get other visa's and wait here in South Africa to join him and be part of the backlog. 

Please help


----------

